# Error portsnap



## Tosti (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, *I* have just installed FreeBSD and now *I* want to update the ports.
When *I*'m using

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
it appears:

```
Looking up portsnap.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.freebsd.org... failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

How can *I* solve this problem? Please help me.


----------



## mwatkins (Aug 1, 2012)

Is your network configured? Connected? Post the contents of /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 1, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17939


----------



## Tosti (Aug 1, 2012)

mwatkins said:
			
		

> Is your network configured? Connected? Post the contents of /etc/rc.conf.


Into *ee /etc/rc.conf* are like 7 lines:

```
#--sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Jan 1 09:07:15 2001
#Created:Mon Jan 1 08:58:17 2001
#Enable network deamons for user convenience.
#Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
#This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
keymap="us.iso"
```
That's all *I* got into /etc/rc.conf


@zhoopin i'll look at that topic right now !


----------



## mwatkins (Aug 1, 2012)

It would appear that you did not configure your network interface(s) or somehow managed to avoid saving the configuration. As root run:

`# bsdinstall netconfig`

... and configure your primary network interface i.e. your wired or wireless interface that you intend to use. Ignore any other interfaces that might be displayed.

If you have issues with network configuration check the Handbook first to ensure your hardware is supported.


----------



## Tosti (Aug 1, 2012)

`# bsdinstall netconfig`
As root *I* tried this command and appears: 
	
	



```
"bsdinstall: Command not found."
```


----------



## mwatkins (Aug 1, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD have you attempted to install? If you are running FreeBSD 9 and bsdinstall is not present then you might wish to consider a new installation since you have nothing to lose at this point.

Versions older than FreeBSD 9 have the utility sysinstall. If that is your case, check the Handbook (note carefully the sections on installation of FreeBSD 8 and earlier, or 9) or poke through the menu options to find Networking | Interfaces - configure yours.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Have a look at the output of ifconfig(8). Look for your network card.

Add a line like this to your /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```
Replace em0 with your interface.


----------



## izotov (Aug 2, 2012)

Tosti said:
			
		

> `# bsdinstall netconfig`
> As root *I* tried this command and appears:
> 
> 
> ...



What is the OS version you are using? The following command might tell you:
`# uname -a`
Are you on a LAN or DSL? The latter case you still need to set up PPP.
Do you have a fixed IP address or receive it via DHCP?
These are all important if you wish to set up networking.


----------



## Tosti (Aug 2, 2012)

izotov said:
			
		

> What is the OS version you are using? The following command might tell you:
> `# uname -a`
> Are you on a LAN or DSL? The latter case you still need to set up PPP.
> Do you have a fixed IP address or receive it via DHCP?
> These are all important if you wish to set up networking.



I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 release

I'm not on lan (I think on DSL)
I don't have a static ip (I receive it via DHCP)


----------



## izotov (Aug 2, 2012)

Tosti said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 release
> 
> I'm not on lan (I think on DSL)
> I don't have a static ip (I receive it via DHCP)



In this case you need to use sysinstall to set up networking with DHCP (or simply edit /etc/rc.conf as SirDice suggested).
Consult the handbook for instructions how to set up PPP for the DSL. Do not forget to quote the authname and authkey values (this is not correctly mentioned in the handbook):

```
set authname "YOURLOGINNAME"
  set authkey "YOURPASSWORD"
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Tosti said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 release


Stop right there. FreeBSD 8.2 went End-of-Life 31 July 2012 (two days ago).

Download and install 8.3.


----------



## Tosti (Aug 2, 2012)

izotov said:
			
		

> In this case you need to use sysinstall to set up networking with DHCP (or simply edit /etc/rc.conf as SirDice suggested).
> Consult the handbook for instructions how to set up PPP for the DSL. Do not forget to quote the authname and authkey values (this is not correctly mentioned in the handbook):
> 
> ```
> ...



I'll try first what SirDice suggested, but I don't know something. Replace em0 with my interface?(which is ... ?)
Sorry for all this, but I'm new in FreeBSD...


----------



## Tosti (Aug 2, 2012)

What ?!....but....oh...
Then I have another question. Does a metin2 server work on FreeBSD 8.3? (that's why I wanted FreeBSD, because all those who have metin2 server use FreeBSD)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't even go there, don't even think about it. You will get banned so fast it'll make your head spin.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568


----------



## Tosti (Aug 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't even go there, don't even think about it. You will get banned so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568



So it's illegal to do that? Sorry, I didn't knew about that.
Anyway 8.3 is like 8.2?


----------

